# create openbsd image using FreeBSD build server



## Niks (Aug 21, 2020)

Hi,
I have FreeBSD 12 VM running on my Openstack cloud, I would like to create OpenBSD image from source from same FreeBSD VM using build release. 
Is it possible to create OpenBSD 6.7 qcow2 image from FreeBSD 12.1 build host?

Thanks in Advance,
Niks


----------



## Deleted member 63539 (Aug 21, 2020)

Niks said:


> Hi,
> I have FreeBSD 12 VM running on my Openstack cloud, I would like to create openbsd image from source from same freebsd vm using build release.
> is it possible to create openbsd 6.7 qcow2 image from freebsd 12.1 build host?
> 
> ...


I don't understand your problem. Do you want to cross compile OpenBSD from FreeBSD?


----------



## Niks (Aug 21, 2020)

Hi ,
I would like to create  OpenBSD image  from Freebsd build host (usingrelease build utility). is it possible the cross compilation between OpensBSD and FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 21, 2020)

Niks said:


> usingrelease build utility


You mean release(7)? That's specifically written for FreeBSD, it's not meant to be used for anything else.


----------



## Niks (Aug 21, 2020)

SirDice said:


> You mean release(7)? That's specifically written for FreeBSD, it's not meant to be used for anything else.


yes release, oh okay thank you for clarification


----------

